# How many miles out of a 7.3 Excursion?



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

10 years old, South of the salt belt with 150K on it...how many miles should I expect out of it if I can keep it from rotting in Syracuse?

Also, how much more capable is a 7.3 Excursion than a 6.0 gas 3/4 ton Suburban?


----------



## nate379 (Dec 13, 2011)

It's like asking how long a person will live.  Could break leaving the dealers lot or could run another 20 years.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have a problem fixing something that breaks as long as it is worth it to fix.  Part of the deal of having old equipment.


----------



## lukem (Dec 13, 2011)

The 7.3 is a fantastic motor.  It should give about 16 - 19 mpg in that package.  I think you'd easily get another 100k miles out of it, and likely a whole lot more.  I would be most worried about the injector pump failing engine-wise as they are pretty expensive, but if it hasn't been chipped it should be OK for a long time.  My BIL has the same truck in a F250 package and it has 275K and has only had to replace a water pump on the motor.  It pulls 12K lbs without too much trouble...never towed with the 6.0 so I can't compare.

The 7.3 is old school smelly loud diesel....and that's not bad in my book...but isn't for everyone.


----------



## bsa0021 (Dec 13, 2011)

We have 2 f450s with the 7.3 at work and one has 450K the other 550K miles. If you don't use injector cleaner you can expect to change the injectors quite often. They are loud and smelly and they are not as fast as the newer diesels.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> The 7.3 is old school smelly loud diesel....and that's not bad in my book...but isn't for everyone.



Thinking 50% better mileage and almost a ton more towing capacity might be for me.  It is pretty easy to get more than 3 ton in my 3000 lb 12K dump trailer.


----------



## Captain Hornet (Dec 13, 2011)

Our local Ford dealer is a lover of the old 7.3 diesel.  He says that if the oil filters and oil are changed regular than the engine should go 500k miles.   Engines that have had the custom "tunes" and have been hot rodded do not have a long lifespan.  He has told me that he has heard of some with very high mileage..  The high mileage engine he regularly works on had 565k and is still going strong.  Some of these engines in pickups used in hot shot service can really get a lot of miles in a hurry.  My 03 only has 166k on it so I don't worry about it.   David


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 13, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> 10 years old, South of the salt belt with 150K on it...how many miles should I expect out of it if I can keep it from rotting in Syracuse?
> 
> Also, how much more capable is a 7.3 Excursion than a 6.0 gas 3/4 ton Suburban?



Properly maintained a 7.3 PSD will out live the rest of the rig.  

I thought 3/4 ton 'burbs hadn't been made it years, no?  If so the main difference will be mileage (30%-40% better with diesel) and cost of maintenance and repair (also about 30%-40% higher with diesel).  If you are going to put a lot of miles on it or tow a lot I'd go with the diesel.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 13, 2011)

As already has been said, the truck will rot away and the engine will keep going. The 7.3 is a highly desirable engine.

If rust isn't taking over yet, then the rest is easy to replace part by part as needed. 

Definitely would prefer this over the 6.0 gasser Suburban, but that's just me. 

Lot of aftermarket support for that 7.3 if that's your thing, too.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> I thought 3/4 ton 'burbs hadn't been made it years, no?



Mine is a 2001 but it looks like you can buy largely the same truck today.  They dropped the 6.5 diesel with the platform change in 2000 and it looks like they dropped the 8.1 gas now as well.  The 6.0 is rated at 350 hp/380 lbs.  I have very few complaints but have a bad habit of overloading it and wouldn't mind a little more capacity and beef in the drive train.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Definitely would prefer this over the 6.0 gasser Suburban, but that's just me.



I had a 1/2 ton with a 5.3 in it before this one.  They are two very different trucks.  1/2 ton rides like a Cadillac compared to the 3/4 ton.  But, then there is the same ride difference again between the 3/4 ton burb and the Excursion.  

I think either will last me a long time for my relatively light use  However, the Suburban is approaching the point of no return where I effectively won't be able to sell it and reset the clock with something like this.  And, I imagine we are nearing the end of the run where you will be able to find relatively easy driven 7.3s that haven't been messed with.


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 13, 2011)

I regularly tow 14K with my 3500 Express van with a 350 gasser and the L80E tranny. Its got the big axle too. Would a diesel do better, sure it would, but for what I have in it and cost of operation has been almost nil. Set up right you should be able to glide down the road with 10K on a 6.0. Its all in how they are set up.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it has 3.73s in it.  Turns like 2400 at 75.  I don't have any issues with power with it and the only time I see the tranny temp move is in the hills with a heavy load.  

The problem is that the trailer is 3K to start.  Doesn't take much to get 6500 pounds in the trailer and then I'm at the towing capacity spec.  I pulled a load of stone home with it last week and took it real easy as I knew I was beyond where I should be.  Made me think that a little more truck would be nice.

This is the trailer I'm talking about.


----------



## lukem (Dec 13, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> I think it has 3.73s in it.  Turns like 2400 at 75.  I don't have any issues with power with it and the only time I see the tranny temp move is in the hills with a heavy load.
> 
> The problem is that the trailer is 3K to start.  Doesn't take much to get 6500 pounds in the trailer and then I'm at the towing capacity spec.  I pulled a load of stone home with it last week and took it real easy as I knew I was beyond where I should be.  Made me think that a little more truck would be nice.



Man, 6500 for a 3/4 ton seems pretty low to me.  My 1/2 ton with the 4.6 and 3.33's is rated for 8,200.  I've pulled 6K (another F150 on a car hauler) with it and it was very manageable, but going much over that I would prefer to have electric brakes over the surge brakes (personal preference).  I wouldn't want to pull it over the Rockies, or pull that much on a regular basis, but it was fine for shorter infrequent trips.


----------



## lukem (Dec 13, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops...just re-read that.  Sounds like your capacity is 9500.  Still lowish by today's standards.  Trucks have gotten a lot better over the past 8-10 years.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

9500 is the same spec as today on the 3/4 ton burb.  Even the diesel Excursion is only rated at 11K.  Pulling 6K around is nothing for it, double that and you know you are doing something stupid.  Don't ask me how I know.

My guess is the difference between the trucks and the comparable SUV is the weight of the SUV.  Looks like you lose about 1000 pounds in towing between the 2500 pickup and the 2500 burb with the same drivetrain.  Big gain is going to the HD with either the 8.1 or Duramax in it.


----------



## smoke eater (Dec 13, 2011)

in my opinion, the most factors for the tow ratings are from brake capabilities and sturdy suspensions. you don't need lots of power to tow 10k lbs. my 95 suburban w/200? hp towed 10k lbs of boat (had it weighed at a dump) from ny to cape cod. power was never the problem. stopping was. i upgraded to 3/4 ton brakes and it helped a LITTLE. i was always as careful as possible and maintenance on everything was at the top of the list. i never had any problems, but the truck did suffer. it did get soft but still drove strong. i consider everything i did was stupid and i got lucky. tow ratings are meant to be followed and not exceeded for good reasons.  i think tow ratings are getting higher for beefier trucks , and the extra power does help.


----------



## 94ranger55 (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought that you could get a  8.1 with allinsonn trans ,if so that would be my choice ,a nice big block thats also proven and one of the best trannys being made !


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

94ranger55 said:
			
		

> I thought that you could get a  8.1 with allinsonn trans ,if so that would be my choice ,a nice big block thats also proven and one of the best trannys being made !



I think you could get this in the Burb for most of the 2000s, maybe until the new style came out.  The problem, and the reason I got the 6.0, is that they get horrible gas mileage.  Duramax in a burb would be perfect.  7.3 in an Excursion seems like the next best choice.

I agree with your sentiments on tow ratings smoke eater...the truck may not fail when you go a pound over but there is a good reason for them.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 14, 2011)

8.1L was a beast of a motor. Drove one in a '01 3500 HD with a 14' Rack Body on it and yeah, there was an Allison in it too. 8.1L with the Allison is a bear to find these days.  Truck would take 6 round bales on the body and still pull 10 more on the trailer and drive like an empty 1/2 ton.  IIRC those bales were around 800lbs apiece.  Truck got about 4 MPG loaded like that but hey gas was cheap back then!  It was originally supposed to be a DuraMax truck but somehow the order got screwed up and we ended up with the gasser.  Pushing a 9 ft plow around in the winter was a blast too! :lol:

Solar if you go for the Excursion then I'd jump under it and look close at the oil pan.  They are notorious for corrosion (salt belt or not) and in a 4x4 that's not an easy change-out.  The 7.3L was rock-solid reliable as an engine but unfortunately the same can't be said for the tranny if it's the same unit as the F250/350 pickups.  If the motor is unmodified and not frequently towed heavy, then it's prolly in good shape.  It's something to keep in mind since it sounds like you'll be playing in the 10,000lb+ class.  The 7.3L responded quite nicely to electronic "enhancements" and many found the transmission's weak point quickly that way.  If you really want to play in that weight class then I'd be looking for a 1 ton P/U (or bigger).


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the oil pan.  The other thing at play is the CDL rules and limits on your typical auto policy in NY.  I got into the 3/4 ton/dump trailer game because my insurance company wouldn't let me put the 25999 International single axle dump on the policy even though it was legal to drive without a CDL.  So, they won't let me go over 14K GVWR with truck or trailer.  And, as soon as you go over 14K on the truck, you can't go over 10K on the trailer without a CDL.  I would consider a 2500HD Duramax but I can buy two very nice condition burbs or Excursions for the price of a decent built out 4 door truck.

The other option here is to drive the burb into the ground with the single axle dump trailer and stick with the smaller tractor.  Far from the end of the world, but considering my options before it is too late to sell the burb.


----------



## smoke eater (Dec 14, 2011)

+ 1 on the oil pan. i looked into these up until recently. i then decided to get away from the used trucks and go new. i'm 45,  never had new,  and have a bad back. i'm tired of working on and fixing my vehicles. i was better off with a pickup anyway for my needs.  0% was nice, too.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 14, 2011)

I think the financial incentives to buy a used SUV are a lot higher than a used pickup.  I figure they get used more like cars than trucks and people are more likely to trade them in because they want a new one than they are used up.  The burb is a perfect example.  Built out nice with leather, 70K miles, just had the 60K maintenance done by the dealer, never even had a drawbar in the receiver and the seats other than the driver seat didn't look like they were ever used.  I've put a 100K on the burb and have very few complaints.  So, to me the utility of that $11K truck is the same as the new $50K truck and they both are in similar condition in Syracuse after a few years of my use either way.  I haven't found that to be true for used pickups especially when looking for a 4 door with leather.

It sounds like I am going to get 100s of thousands of miles out of a 7.3 Excursion as long as I find one that was driven as a car and hasn't been modified.  Also sounds like there is little downside to one over what I've got?  Better mileage, better towing, tougher drivetrain?  Any other gotchas other than the oil pan, one that has been modified or used hard and put away wet?


----------



## 711mhw (Dec 15, 2011)

I've got a 8 bolt burb with the 6.0, actually my wifes. I also have a couple of 7.3's. With diesel being 70 cents more than gas and those 18 quart oil changes, has changed my perspective some. The burb is no slouch, basically a good 3/4 ton puckup with seats instead of a bed. Tows a decent sized track skid steer with no complaints. As master mech said, those trannys are pretty much just for load carying only. After a bunch of rebuilds, I no longer tow with my F350 although I did not abuse it but I deffinetly overloaded it. (I regularly towed a GN trlr with a 40' 16k manlift on it) Enter my F450 with a stick. I would install a tranny temp guage and keep an eye on it, along with a synthetic tranny juice, I found that I would run 60 deg. of more cooler with Amsoil! The 7.3 is as others said, a great, great motor, not overly computerized and no crazy smog crap like their new counterparts have, and in a pinch, it will gladly run on heating oil. My 02 (350) has about 175k miles and 6500hrs on the clock, and runs like a top.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 15, 2011)

Interesting comparison from someone who has both 711.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 15, 2011)

I love the 7.3 but have seen too many trannys replaced to consider that platform for serious towing.  If someone had replaced/beefed up (there are some excellent aftermarket 'bulletproof' tranny rebuilds available) the trans previously however.....

The 6.0L in the GM may not have all the torque the 7.3L Excursion can lay down but even loaded to the limit and beyond, you'll have a tough time breaking it.  With a rear spring upgrade (helpers, air springs, timbrens, etc.), and good tranny cooling, I'd expect the 8-Bolt 'burbs (I like it!) to be just as capable as the Excursion.

FWIW: We had a dealership truck, '03 Silverado 2500HD with the 6.0L/4L80E and towed JD 110 TLB's around, 5000 series tractors and many many smaller tractors plus the Ready To Mow trailer (about 5-6000lbs loaded) occasionally too.  At about 53,000 mile the trans gave up. The tech that tore it down said it wasn't the constant heavy towing (110 TLB with loaded tires & acc was pushing 10,000lbs + the trailer) that killed it.  It was the Gen Mgr driving the empty truck like a rented mule and not stopping before changing direction.  The rear planetary gearset had grenaded.  Last I heard the truck was doing fine at 150K+ and if I know that dealership, the truck's maintenance has most likely been seriously neglected.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 15, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> (110 TLB with loaded tires & acc was pushing 10,000lbs + the trailer)



That is what is driving this discussion.  I've been looking for a 2155MFWD or a 4WD 210 without a hoe to replace the Ford.  They are both going to be in that range.

So, if we go down the keep the burb road...

Any downside to the rear spring upgrade?  I assume it is something my shop can do?

Is the towing package rated for the full towing capacity or do I need to put a different hitch on it?

My wheels are 8 bolt, is that what you guys are talking about or is it something in the rear end?


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 15, 2011)

I am a tractor towing guy. My tractor + trailer only weigh about 7000lbs though. I towed it thousands of miles with my 98 1/2 ton chevy with the 350 and 4l60e trans just barely over the ratings and sold the chevy at 175000 miles. I am a believer in ratings. Stay within the ratings of all of your equipment. Even better is if you are well within the ratings. 

So a few years ago I sold the gas chevy and bought the diesel F350 crew cab. Underneath the sheetmetal, the F250/F350/excursion are all identical, so there is nothing unique about a one ton vs. an excursion. Now I tow the same trailers with ease and get better mpg doing it. The diesel can break 20 mpg cruising empty on the freeway and get down near 10 on heavy tows in the mountains. Always better than the chevy gas motor and operating well within its capabilities. I have NOT found the diesel to be much more expensive to maintain. Yes, 15 quarts of oil but 5000 mile change intervals and oil is really cheap. There is no injection pump to worry about, if you don't know fords then don't give advice. 

The only risk is that if something were to break it could be VERY expensive. The oil pan rust for example is a big one. You must remove the engine to replace the oil pan. Pretty stupid design there IMO. It is not uncommon to get a 5-7000$ repair bill for a single breakdown that can happen with no warning despite excellent maintenance. A 7000$ repair bill on a 10,000 dollar truck is hard to swallow.

There is a lot to be said for towing with 550 ft-lbs of torque in a truck that weighs 7500#s and gets better mpg than many minivans. I daily drive my F350 and do not find the ride harsh. It is pretty noisy though, especially when it is cold outside.

With my lighter loads, I would stick with a 6 liter gas. If your loads exceed the ratings of the burb (as can be shown by your desire for additional suspension upgrades) then you would benefit from the proper sized tow rig.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 15, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 15, 2011)

For giggles, my 2000 model year one ton ford diesel has a GCWR of 20,000 lbs and weighs 7500 so I can only actually tow 12,500 lbs. My receiver is the OEM reciever and is only rated for 10,000 lbs using the proper W/D hitch setup which as MasterMech pointed out is a bit tricky. All of my gear down to the hitch ball is rated at 10,000 or higher to comply with my trailers weighing under 10,000. You should always setup your gear conservatively and run well within the ratings.

The "tow rating" is a bogus marketing term that doesn't actually pan out if you are willing to actually follow the rules. When I see an F150 with a tow rating well over 10,000 lbs, 6-lug wheels, and a tiny gas engine I know that there is some BS floating around. The BS is usually found in the GVWR since the curb weight is actually very close to the GVWR you can not put much tongue weight on the hitch meaning you can't really tow that load with the half ton. All of the actual important ratings will appear on the door sticker. The GCWR is a little harder to find but it is available.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 16, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




should have asked it before I bent it instead of assuming a 3/4 ton truck with the factory tow package could tow its advertised weight :shut:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 16, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I am a tractor towing guy. My tractor + trailer only weigh about 7000lbs though. I towed it thousands of miles with my 98 1/2 ton chevy with the 350 and 4l60e trans just barely over the ratings and sold the chevy at 175000 miles. I am a believer in ratings. Stay within the ratings of all of your equipment. Even better is if you are well within the ratings.



That is where I am with the Ford in the dump trailer now.  No problems around town or hauling at highway speeds.  I know I am overloading my 5000 lb single axle dump when I bring home a cord plus of fresh cut Oak in it.  I know I am overloading the truck when I bring a load of stone or topsoil home in the tandem dump.  Pretty sure there is no way I am getting a 4-5 ton tractor on my 2200 lb equipment trailer without overloading the truck.  However, at least with the equipment you can get the weight right on the trailer while the dump trailers are pretty tongue heavy.

My goal here is to get everything in line for what I want to do and stop bending chit or being unsafe without spending a ton of dough.  Removing the requirement to move a bigger tractor back and forth to the camp may end up being the solution.  Then it would be just a matter of not filling the tandem dump beyond what should be pulled by the burb and getting rid of the little dump because I'm not sure I could ever resist the urge to the throw a cord plus of the good stuff in when it is available.


----------

